# Thyroid disorder



## 19180 (Oct 20, 2005)

A continue on from my posting titled 'Confused about my diagnosis'.Has any one got a thyroid disorder. In the past I had an over active thyroid, had radioactive iodine to kill it and now take thyroxine. Another IBS sufferer I know went through the same process. HAs anyone else gone through something like this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

K9Mom who is on the board has a lot of info and associated with this board are some others and one of those is on thyroid problem (K9Mom Moderates over there) http://www.mediboard.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ul...i?ubb=forum;f=1 is the link to that.K.


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Nikki,I was diagnosed with GERD & underactive thyroid for which I am on meds for now. I wonder if all this can be related?kaly


----------

